# Yoshinori Ono:  Capcom wants Game Designer and programer for New Fighting Game



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2013)

Here we go again. 

Better not fuck it up this time. 








Max Fangirling 
[youtube]n560vg3umbY[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

Darkstalkers is not dead?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2013)

Capcom vs SNK 3 on next gen would be sweet.

They better not screw up this time


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Darkstalkers is not dead?



Vampire never died..


----------



## Kenshi (Oct 25, 2013)

Capcom Vs SNK!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2013)

dont do this to yourselves guys. its gonna be a small dl micro-transaction game, for ios


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> dont do this to yourselves guys. its gonna be a small dl micro-transaction game, for ios



Clearly that's where the fighting game community thrives.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2013)

yep, just like breath of fire -badum tish-


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 25, 2013)

Inb4 it turns out to be Ultimate Maximum Street Fighter IV Overdrive Turbo Arcade Edition 2014.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2013)

Capcom is sitting on things like Dinocrisis and we're looking forward to another SF/Vs clone?


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 25, 2013)

crapcom should buy blood franchise from warner, so we can see Ophelia and Lady bitching with each other


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Capcom is sitting on things like Dinocrisis and we're looking forward to another SF/Vs clone?



Different strokes. You say Dino Crisis, I could say Resident Evil clone.

That said, I'd just like a Capcom All Stars or some shit. Really go crazy with the giant roster of of characters and game series they have.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Inb4 it turns out to be Ultimate Maximum Street Fighter IV Overdrive Turbo Arcade Edition 2014.



So accurate it's funny, except it's not funny because capcom is fucking sad these days.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2013)

Capcom All-Stars or Capcom vs SNK would be the best thing. I like Darkstalkers and all but I can see the game dieing off pretty fast sadly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2013)

Id rather have darkstalkers that looks and plays like street fighter 4. But who am i kidding? Crapcom doesnt care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2013)

Capcom should be caring merely sales right now and not prestige/nostalgia. Best way to go for is CVS and an all star Capcom game. Cause you know you're going to get some sales with Ryu, Akuma, and Chun put into the game. DS and RS will have to wait I guess. 

CVS with the SFIV gameplay/graphics but a bit faster can be cool. But this point I would rather SNK does it with KOF13 style. 

Capcom does Capcom All Stars 
SNK does SVC 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2013)

If crapcom really wants our money they should try a new vs game. Like capcom vs jump.

Or ultimate jump allstars.

Imagine this game with sf4 graphics but plays like mvc3. All star cast includes: naruto, bleach, one piece, fairy tail, yuyu hakusho, gundam, soul eater, etc.


----------

